# Has anybody bought the PDF from www.engproguides.com? It looks quite useful. link in comments.



## lundy (Mar 6, 2015)

http://www.engproguides..html


----------



## allanford86 (Mar 21, 2015)

lundy? I've been following this post since you posted it and was hoping someone would provide some input. Did you end up buying it? I'm thinking of pulling the trigger soon since the site has so much good info.


----------



## lundy (Mar 22, 2015)

I didn't buy it since nobody got back to me about it.... I did download the 15 page equations sheet that I have used a lot during my sample tests. I'm on my phone so I don't have the link but it's well worth printing out and three hole punching it.


----------



## akvudaiyar (Mar 27, 2015)

Lundy, I cant seem to find the 15 page equation sheet that you are referring. Can you please help to post that link. Thanks


----------



## lundy (Mar 27, 2015)

akvudaiyar said:


> Lundy, I cant seem to find the 15 page equation sheet that you are referring. Can you please help to post that link. Thanks


Here ya go!

http://www.engproguides.com/hvackey.pdf


----------



## akvudaiyar (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks.


----------

